# Would someone please identify these plant species?



## wicky_w (Apr 29, 2010)

Both common or scientific will be greatly appreciated


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Number 1 is Lobelia cardinalis and the second one is Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------

